# Delilah goes BOV over two Specials



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I am just bouncing off the wall. I was in Ithaca, NY this weekend looking at colleges with my son. Delilah was in Utah with her handler, Laurel Berg. Yesterday, Delilah went Winners Bitch and then went on to take BOV over two Specials including Margie Sulivan's Special who went BOV at our Colorado Specialty!!!!!!!! 

This also gave Delilah a major win, so now she has 5 points and one major under her belt. Yeah! I hear that someone may have taken pictures so I hope to get my hands on them. We did get a "win" picture so I will post that when it comes in.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Wooohooo!!! Doin' the happy dance here in DC for you and sweet Delilah!! So are you kicking yourself for not entering the specialty, LOL?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Congratulations on that lovely win!
She's on a roll now...won't be long before she finishes!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Wooohooo!!! Doin' the happy dance here in DC for you and sweet Delilah!! So are you kicking yourself for not entering the specialty, LOL?


Uh... yes. 


Delilah also went Reserve to the major on Saturday. Laurel had a great weekend winning WB with a White puppy bitch on Saturday, BOV with Delilah on Sunday and BOV (over Specials) on Sunday with her Mini bitch.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wasn't feeling good yesterday, so I didn't go, but I had been planning on going for WEEKS! I am SO MAD I didn't go! I didn't know so many peoples would have shown up!

I didn't take this picture, Karen sent it to me.









Ava, AKC U-CH Desert Reef's Once in a Blue Moon in the front, and Delilah in the back.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW big congrats ! Will Laurel be bringing her to the cluster of shows that happen before the eukunaba show in Long beach ?


If so awesome then I get to see her in person


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I wasn't feeling good yesterday, so I didn't go


Awww, Fluffyspoos, think of all the good pictures you could have gotten for us! Next time, put the needs of your fellow poodle addicts before your petty physical needs, OK?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome!! Congratulations. Can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Awww, Fluffyspoos, think of all the good pictures you could have gotten for us! Next time, put the needs of your fellow poodle addicts before your petty physical needs, OK?


ROFL! Okay! I'll do that! If I had known who was going to be there I would've forced myself to go!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Big Congratulations to you!! So happy for you


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wowow! Fantastic news ! Can't wait for those pictures! 
and yes, you must be kicking yourself for not entering poodle specialty !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely win Carol. Congratualtions!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is another picture from Sunday. Her collar is giving her a rather odd double chin in this picture:


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats Cbrand, she is VERY lovely!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Go Color! Awesome Awesome win! :star: 

Tabatha


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, Carol and Delilah ! Let the celebrations begin :dancing2:.

She is looking sensational ... clearly the judges agreed. 

What a wonderful accomplishment. Savor the moment.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

YYEEEEEAAAAAYYYYY */---\..../---\..../---\...* (this was a wave LOL : ))) !!!

MAJOR CONGRATS , oh my , I am so happy to hear that - you both so deserve it :first: !!!!! 

*Lady-D* looks fabulous and I really LOVE the color to which she cleared !!! Not many brown dogs end up that *beautiful* shade !!!!! 

I hope we will see even more photos soon :beauty: !!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhhh WOW! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *Lady-D* looks fabulous and I really LOVE the color to which she cleared !!! Not many brown dogs end up that *beautiful* shade !!!!!


She's a pretty funky color right now.  Her rosettes show her true color which is sort of pinky/taupey, almost like some Weimaraners, but with the grow out, she's got this two-toned thing going on. Lucky for me, the judges have so far been able to look past the color change to see the Poodle underneath.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS Carol.. WAY TA GO !!!! 
HOOOOWAAY!!!! 
She is going to be finished fast.

I saw both photos. She is trully lovely, and seems to be very sound

Good luck in future shows. Laurel does a superlative job


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow I really like the second picture. I also like how she is square and not too long in loin. Great build and she looks like she would be a tough competitor(gets down to business.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Yaaaa-hooooo!! Congrats. She's beautiful!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so very happy for you!!! A great big congratulations to you and your Delilah!! She is a really interesting color but I like it.
_


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats!! that is a great win!!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats thats a tough win..is she considered a brown or silver beige(I'm not real clear on silver beige)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

HOTW said:


> Congrats thats a tough win..is she considered a brown or silver beige(I'm not real clear on silver beige)


Cafe.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone have godo side by side images of the "brown" colours so I can really see them? I used to groom a cafe and she was lighter


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Pictures of Brown, Cafe and Silver Beige (the most platinum end of Silver Beige).

I think the thing that makes a true Cafe or Silver Beige is that the coat has to clear and actually change. The color can't be lightened via excessive grizzling. This to me is a bad Brown.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! WHOOOT!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow, big congrats!!!
You both deserve it!! :highfive:


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

ok thats better! So as I am not real up on browns, just havent seen many , why is silver beige allowable??? looks more like a white with brown. It can almost beseen as a crossover into parti-ism


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How thrilling!! I'm delighted to hear of your girl's success, you deserve to be over the moon!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Silver Beige is a double dilution of Brown just as true platinum Silver is a double dilution of Black. Silver Beige dogs are born a warm almost reddish brown. By 8 weeks the puppies already have light faces. They are not Parti, they are solid color, it just takes them a while to clear which is why the oldest and longest hair still holds some of the original color. The best way to think about it is:

Brown:Cafe:Silver Beige::Black:Blue:Silver

If you were to see that Silver Beige Mini in person, you would see that he is not White, but a very, very light taupe color.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks now I get it!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOOHOO, BIG CONGRATS!!!! I am sooo happy for you and Delilah! Just read the first post, will have to go read the rest of the pages but had to post my congrats first!!! :marchmellow: Happy Dance for you!!


----------



## Abozie76 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations on the win!!! I think she was excited as well...she looked proud!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats cbrand.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How wonderful to get a major under your belt!!! Here's to the second major and rest of her points! :tea:


----------

